# Air Bag Coding



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I did an auto scan of the vehicle (2012 Passat) and need to code the new air bag control module to the vehicle.

My question is, can I use the same coding numbers as the original ? Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Why don't you use the airbag coding assist?  

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/airbag-coding.html


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Theresias said:


> Why don't you use the airbag coding assist?
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/airbag-coding.html


 

I read all the info in the WiKi, but just wanted to know if I can use the original coding.

I will give the coding assist a try and see how it works, but knowing if the original code will work would be nice.
The reason I ask, what if I have a vehicle the code assist doesn't work on ? Would it be possible to use the original or would I need to build my own ? Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Without having seen a scan from the car (with the old module installed) this would be a guessing game. If the part number INCLUDING the index/color code stays the same the old code "should" work but usually with airbag modules this isn't the case - thats why we try to get people to use the assist instead of copying codings. It is unlikely for the assist not to work (assuming you're using a current version of VCDS), but if you run into an issue like that - give our tech support a call or (if it ain't that urgent) send us an email.


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thursday,26,April,2012,14:08:10:24387
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401
Auto1Diagnostic



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 36 37 42 44 46 47 4F
52 56 62 72 77

VIN: 1VWCN7A35CC010538 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CKRA) Labels: 03L-906-012-CKR.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 012 BP HW: 03L 907 309 S
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H20 2158 
Revision: 71H20--- Serial number: 
Coding: 001D0012042400008000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906012BP 004004
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906012BP.rod
VCID: 73EFC09BDAAE091

5 Faults Found:
4527 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1 
P0480 00 [040] - Electrical Malfunction
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:16

5595 - Crash Shut-Down Activated 
P1609 00 [032] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:18

5523 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 00 [040] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36032 km
Date: 2006.14.22
Time: 20:20:07

17262 - Terminal 30 
U140A 00 [032] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36032 km
Date: 2006.14.22
Time: 20:20:07

4629 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271) 
P068A 00 [032] - De-Energized Performance Too Early
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36032 km
Date: 2006.14.22
Time: 20:20:07

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2806 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001105271379
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 1629D90F219CBC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: C54BC0F5492300FAA31003E792210042A70000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 7BFFE8BBFAFE411

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0148747423
Coding: 130C0C
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02014
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW41.rod
VCID: 346D03879F204E9

2 Faults Found:
1053195 - Touch Sensor on Exterior Door Grip; Passenger Side 
B116C 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 187

1057291 - Antenna for Keyless Entry System; Passenger Side 
B1170 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 187
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.15
Time: 13:30:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 561 907 044 D HW: 561 907 044 D
Component: Climatronic H01 0102 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0010001012
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW411 A01001
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW411_VW41.rod
VCID: 1835D737E3888A9

2 Faults Found:
13701888 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value 
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:23

9481200 - Coolant Pressure 
B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 187
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 13:02:24


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 Q HW: 5K0 937 087 Q
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 111 0147 
Revision: BL111001 
Coding: 6F200E1B982B08D408880201360085480071008645A005F064806000BC70
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 438F505BC28EF91

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 100811 05 54 0403 
Coding: 22300A

12 Faults Found:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.50 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.50 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:25

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.95 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.50 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.50 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:34

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01499 - Bulb for High-Beams; Right (M32) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.50 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 07:56:32

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 07:56:32

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.95 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 07:56:32

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.95 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

03188 - Bulb for Side Marker Light; Front Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
 Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 14:10:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.10 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

03189 - Bulb for Side Marker Light; Front Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 38672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:19

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 HW: 5C0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0809 
Serial number: 003END0990YJ 
Coding: 00003548
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01024
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW41.rod
VCID: EFE74CEB3686AD1

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100006HC509
Coding: 303252

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME18537160ZZZO

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME45350361ZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME7D674F10ZZZ%

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME3E672B12ZZZ-

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME080F400FZZZ-

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME200C400FZZZS

10 Faults Found:
9437210 - Igniter for Driver's Airbag 
B1000 1A [137] - Resistance Too Low
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:53:17

9437211 - Igniter for Driver's Airbag 
B1000 1B [136] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:21

9438747 - Igniter for Seat Belt Tensioner; Driver's Side 
B1006 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:21

9439003 - Igniter for Seat Belt Tensioner; Passenger's Side 
B1007 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:22

9442075 - Driver's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1013 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:21

9442331 - Passenger's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1014 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:23

9440539 - Driver's Safety Belt Tensioner Igniter 2 
B100D 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:21

9441051 - Front passenger's safety belt tensioner igniter 2 
B100F 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:21

9437201 - Igniter for Driver's Airbag 
B1000 11 [136] - Short to Ground
MIL ON - Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:48:48

9447424 - Front crash data stored 
B1028 00 [137] - - 
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.06
Time: 06:46:18


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110723100807
Coding: 000A140000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW41.rod
VCID: 7DFBE6A3ECEA4F1

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-YVJ H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 561 920 970 C HW: 561 920 970 C
Component: KOMBI H07 0507 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 231E01
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04093
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW41.rod
VCID: 1A31CD3F1D84989

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1620 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 07081101291038
Coding: 461000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 387537B78B48AA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0507 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW41.rod
VCID: EAD15DFF0D64489

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000091260004
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW41.rod
VCID: 2E5911EF710C649

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660557412 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 2953E2F340E2031

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 561 959 760 HW: 561 959 760 
Component: MEM-FS H04 0181 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00000010934390
Coding: 00581B0000000000000021010100202020202120202020
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: E0C53FD7F358029

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 E HW: 3C0 035 684 E
Component: RNS-MID H08 2625 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5159194
Coding: 04090002010000A4000B
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 254BEEC32CFA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 A HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0525 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0003005382
Coding: 0405FD
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ25BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ25BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 1C3DCB2717B0E69

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 811 HW: 561 959 811 Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG_HL 004 4472 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 290 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D038757204E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: None
Part No HW: 3T0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp10K H06 0362 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP225309709277
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3_VW41.rod
VCID: 55AB9E03341A771

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H40 1620 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 07081101291038
Coding: 01030108
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: EFE74CEB3E86AD1

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 591 HW: 561 959 591 
Component: J245 P05 FFD7 H07 0004 
Coding: 181100

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 561 919 204 B HW: 561 919 204 B
Component: Analoguhr 008 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 A HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0525 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002864346
Coding: 0405FC
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ25BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ25BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 1D3BC6230CAAEF1

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 812 HW: 561 959 812 Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG_HR 004 4472 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 800000

3 Faults Found:
66821 - Position Sensor for Mirror Adjustment 
B11FA 29 [009] - Signal Implausible
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 187

67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 187

67589 - Turn Signal in Exterior Mirror 
B11FD 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 187
Mileage: 38672 km
Date: 2007.14.15
Time: 08:02:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 E HW: 3C0 035 684 E
Component: RNS-MID H08 2625 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5159194
Coding: 04090002010000A4000B
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 254BEEC32CFA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660844513
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW41.rod
VCID: 2757E4CB5EF6351

2 Faults Found:
9458195 - Control Module for Cellular Telephone 
B1052 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 233
Mileage: 20375 km
Date: 2004.14.04
Time: 11:47:47

13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 233
Mileage: 20375 km
Date: 2004.14.04
Time: 11:47:48


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

According to the parts catalog the part number should be identical, hence the coding should be as well. Would still be nice if you gave the assist a try and let us know if it works as expected.


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Theresias said:


> According to the parts catalog the part number should be identical, hence the coding should be as well.* Would still be nice if you gave the assist a try and let us know if it works as expected.*


 
I will do that and update this thread :wave: I'm waiting for some pretensioners to show up before I can finish it. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like the pretensioners are not easy to get. They found the passengers side, but the drivers side seems to be unavailable.

The body shop that is repairing the car is have problems finding one. They said even VW can't get it 

Anyone here have a supply source for front belt pretensioners for this 2012 Passat ? Thanks eace:


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

OK! I ran into a ground problem with the SRS Control Module and never got the chance to use the coding suggestion software. After I got the ground fixed, I just used the old code to get the job done.
Sorry, but I was needed elsewhere and didn't have the time.

The next one I get, I'll make sure and use the coding generation software. Thanks for the help eace:


----------

